# Eircom Phonewatch GSM Dialler



## Romulan (29 Apr 2011)

Just moved from Eircom landline to a GSM dialler on the panel.

Dial out is working fine but I have just now discovered that you cannot remote access the panel as you could with the landline.

I am amazed that Eircom PW never thought to advise me about the loss of this important capability before I switched over.  I could ring in and check the status, turn lights on/off etc. 

No one mentioned it.  Not the people on the phone, not the engineer, not the monitoring centre.  I don't think it is mentioned on the web site either.

Anyone else discussed this with PW?  They are "looking into it"


----------

